# Speedcubing in Austin, Texas



## cannon4747 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello I'm Allen viljoen and I was wondering I there are any upcoming Speedcubing events in Williamson county in Texas. I'm bored of just practicing solving cubes and not having anyone to compete with. I'm aware of the Speedcubing club at the university of texas but they don't have any local events that ive seen. If someone could also please tell me an easier way to post a new thread on this website than having to search for half an hour would be great.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 5, 2010)

Our last competition in Austin was a year ago, sadly. We've had two competitions in southern Texas since then.
While I can't promise you that the next Texas comp will be in Williamson county, there will be another comp within driving distance in the relatively near future. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## cannon4747 (May 24, 2013)

Would anyone on here be interested in an Austin area cube meet? It would be neat to finally meet with some other cubers in the area as opposed to just on the forums or at comp's. If enough people are interested then we can choose a place (I'm leaning towards mighty fine burgers).


----------



## rybaby (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd love to. I'm not very fast, but it seems like a good experience.


----------



## cannon4747 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah lets just keep this conversation going if we can to keep it on the front page so that more people can see it.

Sorry about the late response btw.


----------



## mjm (Sep 1, 2015)

*Cubers in Austin, TX?*

Hi!

A friend and I have been thinking about starting a club/regularly scheduled meet in Austin. If anybody is interested, contact me, or post any suggestions/ideas that you have.

Thanks!
Milo


----------



## rybaby (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey, I live in Austin, too 
I organized the "Keep Austin Weird 2014" and "Austin Cubing Limits 2015" competitions (and hopefully more to come). Be sure to check out texasspeedcubing.com and the Texas Speedcubing Facebook page, too, as there are lots of cubers you can connect with there.

anyway, I'm not sure about my availability for clubs for the time being, but we'll see. Unofficial competitions/meetups could be fun if there's interest.


----------



## EzCuber (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm around the Houston area and have been trying to get inventory and grow my cube shop. If you guys host another competition let me know.


----------



## mjm (Sep 2, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Hey, I live in Austin, too
> I organized the "Keep Austin Weird 2014" and "Austin Cubing Limits 2015" competitions (and hopefully more to come). Be sure to check out texasspeedcubing.com and the Texas Speedcubing Facebook page, too, as there are lots of cubers you can connect with there.
> 
> anyway, I'm not sure about my availability for clubs for the time being, but we'll see. Unofficial competitions/meetups could be fun if there's interest.



Thank you!
Also, I went to ACL2015, so thank you for that!
Do you have any ideas that might help us generate some buzz? I know there's HOOAH2015! coming up really soon, so I'll definitely put the word out there then.


----------

